# Two Kilos for O GEE MAXI!



## la reine victoria

As I type this, Maxiogee is poised on 1,999. By the time I've finished he will have exceeded 2000. So -

To one of Erin's best,
and a much loved forero -​ 
Congratulations Tony!​ 
 "Will don', ye wee divil." ​ 
** * * * * * * * * **​ 



I'll never get tired of reading your posts. Full of wisdom, insight and such HUMOUR!

 Bejabers, what can I give ye by way of thanks. . . . . .? I know​ 
A Kinky Outfit
​ 

Well done
and
thanks
for
EVERYTHING!
Especially the you know whats. ​ 
A huge hug!​ 

LRV​


----------



## Tatzingo

Maxi O Gee,

Now that's a name i've seen often and i've only been here for 2 weeks! Long Live Maxi! 

Tatz.


----------



## Vanda

Gee! can´t keep your pace! 

More 2 kilos of witty posts very soon, please!

Thank you!
​


----------



## danielfranco

Thank you for all the two thousand times you have given us a different, more interesting, and often better perspective on the issues.
Dan F


----------



## Rayines

¡Felicitaciones, Maxi!


----------



## maxiogee

If you think I don't like you
  you're quite probably wrong
 ...............................if you know I don't like you, good!

​ View attachment 2682​ 
Many thanks to all of you.
You have educated, informed and amused me,
I hope I return the favour.

It has been a pleasure to be here,
a greater pleasure to meet some of you in PMs
and I look forward to being here for quite some time to come.

​ 
-Watch out for the white text-
-there's dirty doings afoot-
-where nobody's looking!-


Your good friend
*The Chatterjack Toady!*
(attempting to put a smigger on the face of the world, daily)
(a cross between a smirk and a snigger, obviously)​


----------



## Agnès E.

Tony, I am amazed how quickly I became addicted to your posts: you are a dangerous man. 
Therefore, I won't congratulate you, oh no!
I will desperately and silently pray to get more of your posts.
Such kilos are of the so-nice-to-take kind!






Joyeux postiversaire !


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations, Tony!

I'm .... puff .... still out of .....puff ......breath.

Have you any ..... puff ..... idea ....puff.....how long it takes to put .... puff ....2,000 of these up?

Keep 'em coming,
Chaska


----------



## moodywop

Congratulations and thank you for your witty, thought-provoking posts

Carlo


----------



## maxiogee

Thank you Chaska, those where the highlight of my trip to Canada. Having read and heard so much about them as a child it was still an incredible thing to see one in situ.

Have a wee rest.
I'm planning on 3,000 soon - just to give you a bit of advance notice.


----------



## heidita

That's what I said, only nine to come....I thought I would be late!!!!!!!!!!!

Well, not very late anyway, and never too late to send you a big hug from good old sunny Madrid!

Congratulations!Enhorabuena!Herzlichen  Glückwunsch!


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulations Tony!

 Others have already given appropriate praise for your wisdom, wit,
knowledge, and prolific posting. Let me add to that a special appreciation for your rare decency and open mind. This world could do well with a lot more of the likes of you.

Thanks,
Cuchu
​


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations!


----------



## ElaineG

Tony, it is a rare post of yours that doesn't make me nod my head, "yes, I see."  But I also love that I hardly ever know what you are going to say until I've read the entire post.  You are an independent thinker of great integrity -- and that is a rarity these days.  Oh yeah, and you also crack me up!
'
Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## Idioteque

Congratulations! It's always a pleasure to read your witty and remarkable posts... thanks for all your help, hopefully I'll keep learning from you! 

*Happy postiversary!*


----------



## maxiogee

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> your rare decency and open mind.
> ​





			
				ElaineG said:
			
		

> You are an independent thinker of great integrity
> you also crack me up!



Thank you folks, all of you.


If I'm ever looking for an epitaph…
(all I'd like to see added is "for one of such great age!)


----------



## panjandrum

Tony,
It feels like you're an old friend who's been around forever.  Thanks for the pleasure of your company and long may it continue.
Panj


----------



## elroy

*!يا ريت كل الإيرلندية زيك*
*!**ألف مبروك*
​


----------



## maxiogee

Asssh cuh-mon elroy, I have trouble with joinedy-up writing, what makes you think I can translate that slur on my manhood - or whatever it is?


----------



## la reine victoria

Yes Elroy,

Anyone who messes with my mate will have me to answer to!

Grrrrrr! 



LRV


----------



## timpeac

Happy postiversary Tony!

Slàinte!


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Tony*!





> Mad And Xuberant Irishman Often Guffaws Eloquently and Excitedly


 I'm glad that you can make us guffaw, too!


----------



## maxiogee

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> *Happy Postiversary, Tony*!
> 
> Mad And Xuberant Irishman Often Guffaws Eloquently and Excitedly
> 
> I'm glad that you can make us guffaw, too!



Egads, my alter-ego is unmasked, I am undone!
How did you find that?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Est-ce vrai que tu sors dans la rue tous les jours avec ça ?
Ou seulement les semaines de postiversaire ? 
---
Is it true that you're going out every day in the street with this on?
Or maybe only for weeks of your postiversary?


----------



## geve

Two Kilos, only?? It seemed to me that you were a lot heavier!  
Keep feeding us with more posts of Maxiogee's special recipe, we still hope to be big and strong like you one day.


----------



## Mei

Congratulations Maxiogee!!!! 

Mei


----------



## LV4-26

Toutes mes félicitations


----------



## maxiogee

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Toutes mes félicitations



403 Forbidden


> *Forbidden*
> 
> You don't have permission to access /eloges.gif on this server.


----------



## la reine victoria

]





			
				maxiogee said:
			
		

> 403 Forbidden


 


Don't worry Tony. All things are possible for a queen. Here is the wee creature.

View attachment 2754 Click the pic!




LRV


----------



## maxiogee

Foxy!!! Merci!


----------



## América

*Feliz posaniversary Tony, gracias por estar siempre alrededor.*


----------



## emma42

Late congratulations, but heartfelt.

You are the best thing on this site by a mile and there's some b****y stiff competition.

x x x x x x x x x x​


----------



## maxiogee

america said:
			
		

> *Feliz posaniversary Tony, gracias por estar siempre alrededor.
> *



Thanks —> Yeah, I'm here way *toooooo* much, aren't I?
I need to get a life!



			
				emma42 said:
			
		

> Late congratulations, but heartfelt.
> You are the best thing on this site by a mile and there's some b****y stiff competition.
> x x x x x x x x x x​


Gosh, gee - (blushes disgracefully and stares ate shoes!) - what's a guy to say?

I'm touched, really I am! (I'm also very moved by what you wrote!)


----------

